# NetGear MA521 und WPA



## nordi (17. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute,

da man in letzter Zeit ja relativ viel über AirCrack hört, welches 128bit WEPKey binnen Sekunden entschlüsseln kann, will ich bei mir zu Hause den WPA-Standard installieren. Mein Router bietet diese Funktion auch an und meine WLAN-Karte auch. Doch mein Laptop streikt. Dort habe ich die Netgear MA521. Auf der Netgearseite steht, dass der neue Treiber (MA521 Driver Version 5.144) WPA unterstützt. Doch hinter dieser Aussage steht :

WPA support (for this you need Windows XP supplicant or a third party supplicant, for example, Funk Odyssey.)

Was heißt das? Was ist der WinXP supplicant?

Wenn ich ganz normal den Assistenten ausführe und WPA-PSK benutze bekommt er ganz kurz eine Verbindung, bricht dann aber ab und wiederholt das ganze dann ca. 10mal. Nachher wird dann "Eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität" angezeigt, wobei ich keine Verbindung bekomme. Weiß einer woran das liegen könnte. Der Treiber unterstützt ja anscheinend WPA..nur was ist der WinXP supplicant?
Wäre für Antworten dankbar

Grüße aus dem kalten Köln

Marius


----------



## kjh (17. Februar 2005)

Aircrack muss erstmal 500 000 Initialisierungs Vektoren Pakete sammeln bis er evtl in einer sekunde den Key ausrechnen kann! Und das geht nur wenn Datenverkehr auf dem AP ist.

Das normale WXP unterstützt kein WPA, es gibt jedoch ein Add-On dafür. Also die rede ist von dem standard ding von WinXP. Jedoch z.b. bei dein meisten W-Lan karten ist auch eine software dabei, die die WPA unterstüzung mitbringen...

greez,
kjh


----------



## nordi (17. Februar 2005)

War das jetzt ne Antwort auf meine Frage oder war das ne Festellung deinerseits? Was muss ich machen, damit die MA521 ins WLAN kann bzw. ins Internet kommt?


----------



## generador (17. Februar 2005)

Installier mal die Treiber von der Netgear HP
Da ist ein Utility dabei welches WPA können sollte

http://www.netgear.de/de/Support/download.html?func=Detail&id=10307


----------



## nordi (20. Februar 2005)

Ne auch nicht! Wenn man "Verschlüsselung" aktiviert kann man nur zwischen einem 64bit und 129bit Key wechseln. WPA-Key nimmt er garnicht an!

Was kann man noch machen?


----------



## kjh (11. Mai 2005)

ja es war ne Antwort!

Jetzt habs ich dir halt gesucht!

http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/winxpnetworking/ht/wpainwindowsxp.htm


----------

